# And Now For Something Completely Different...



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm working on a new patio and I want to do it right. I'll be wiring for lights and speakers as well as adding irrigation (for plants in pots and hanging plants as well). I've run into a snag though: what to do about the outdoor speakers. I know there are a lot of designs (fake rocks, fake garden gnomes (can they really be fake?), wall mount, etc.) and a lot of brands. The question is, what brand and what mounting provisions are best. I don't live in a high crime area but I don't want them to grow legs either. I want good high fidelity sound but I want to keep it focused on the patio not blaring across the fence lines at the neighbors.

For mounting I have two options (unless someone can suggest another): Mount in/on the patio itself (it is a raised masonry patio with pavers for the surface) or on an overhead pergola (very stout) that is approximately 9ft tall and 16x20ft.

So. Anyone have any good ideas? What are the best performance wise, best value, best mounting, whatever?

Thanks,
BBB


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> I'm working on a new patio and I want to do it right. I'll be wiring for lights and speakers as well as adding irrigation (for plants in pots and hanging plants as well). I've run into a snag though: what to do about the outdoor speakers. I know there are a lot of designs (fake rocks, fake garden gnomes (can they really be fake?), wall mount, etc.) and a lot of brands. The question is, what brand and what mounting provisions are best. I don't live in a high crime area but I don't want them to grow legs either. I want good high fidelity sound but I want to keep it focused on the patio not blaring across the fence lines at the neighbors.
> 
> For mounting I have two options (unless someone can suggest another): Mount in/on the patio itself (it is a raised masonry patio with pavers for the surface) or on an overhead pergola (very stout) that is approximately 9ft tall and 16x20ft.
> 
> ...


Brain, all I can tell you is that Bose makes some fine speakers, including outdoors ones. They do tend toward spendy, and there is precious little discounting on Bose. The Best Buy where I shopped was undergoing remodeling and their outdoor line wasn't powered up, so I haven't heard any of them. If you're close to a BB or CC, I'd start there.

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi BBB,

We have a pair of Infinity outdoor speakers that are mounted under the eaves of the house for our patio music.
We have had them for about 5 years now and they sound great. I would highly recommend these if you have a good place to mount them. Clicky Here


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Our's are *Infinity Outriggers*. At the time (about 6 yrs ago), we also looked at / listened to the Bose and, to our ears anyway, these have the same great sound for much less money. They have a mounting bracket and we keep saying that we WILL get them mounted "this year" but, so far, we've moved them inside each winter to supplement the house system and frequently move them around outside. in the summer...so they sit on the floor or a side table where they are easily accessible but unobtrusive. If you have neighbors near by, I would suggest mounting them high on the pergola and aiming them down to the listening area. That way you can actually have the volume a bit lower while still getting the good sound. We have 15 acres between us and our nearest neighbor so not a problem there. The Outriggers also have a swivel mount bracket so (once we actually mount them) we'll be able to re-angle them if we want to redirect the sound from the "normal" listening area but, because they are currently free-floating, we just move them around so the best sound is where the people are.

You are going to post photos of this newest project.......right?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hi BBB,
> 
> We have a pair of Infinity outdoor speakers that are mounted under the eaves of the house for our patio music.
> We have had them for about 5 years now and they sound great. I would highly recommend these if you have a good place to mount them. Clicky Here


Yep. Those are the same ones we have. Dawn, of course, being a new Moderator and Internet Research Guru, provided the link.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

What kind of wire/cables do you run?

Sure, I'll post pictures when I'm done. If I'm still able to move my arms (18 cubic yards of 5/8 minus gravel to move and about 5 tons of masonry).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> What kind of wire/cables do you run?


uhhhh.....outdoor speaker wire??
















yeah! that's it!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> What kind of wire/cables do you run?


uhhhh.....outdoor speaker wire??
















yeah! that's it!








[/quote]

You forgot the most important spec....its pink & white outdoor speaker wire stuff.

BBB, I can get you the real detail tonight when Kath gets home....but we just asked them to give us a spool of "the right stuff" when we bought the speakers.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It seems there are two types of Infinity Outrigger speakers - a 4" woofer and a 5 1/4" woofer version. Which do you have? The Amazon price for the smaller is only $70 per pair (compared to the $200 your link showed Dawn).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BigBadBrain said:


> It seems there are two types of Infinity Outrigger speakers - a 4" woofer and a 5 1/4" woofer version. Which do you have? The Amazon price for the smaller is only $70 per pair (compared to the $200 your link showed Dawn).


Ya know? I didn't know Amazon had them. I just clicked the link on "where to buy" on Infinity's website.
I'm pretty sure we have the larger of the two. That's a great price for the smaller set, especially if you don't need super loudness in the larger speakers. I just checked ebay and didn't see anything close to $70.00...Great find


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Woofer size? Yeah - Seeker stands 15" at the shoulder.









Don't know about the speakers but the the now worn model # ends with ...681. Hope that helps.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BBB, Wolfwood's techie/mechanic just got home and said that the connection is with "Monster Wire". Yeah, sure, that sounds about as technical as "white/pink outdoor speaker wire" stuff









She also says she *thinks* ours have the larger woofer as they were about $300/pair about 6 years ago.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, thanks guys. I thought you might have both the larger woofer and the Monster Wire. I'm guessing those would sound pretty nice on a patio the size of mine. $200 at Amazon for the larger set sounds reasonable (to me but not DW).

Now I have to find someone who fits under the house so I can run the wires. DS will exhort a fortune from me to go down there!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> OK, thanks guys. I thought you might have both the larger woofer and the Monster Wire. I'm guessing those would sound pretty nice on a patio the size of mine. $200 at Amazon for the larger set sounds reasonable (to me but not DW).
> 
> Now I have to find someone who fits under the house so I can run the wires. DS will exhort a fortune from me to go down there!


Coat hanger leader?

Neighbor kid? A little competition might help DS "see the light"


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> OK, thanks guys. I thought you might have both the larger woofer and the Monster Wire. I'm guessing those would sound pretty nice on a patio the size of mine. $200 at Amazon for the larger set sounds reasonable (to me but not DW).
> 
> Now I have to find someone who fits under the house so I can run the wires. DS will exhort a fortune from me to go down there!


100" fish tapes are on sale at Harbor Freight!

Sluggo


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Bulletin! Check woot.com, Saturday only deal.

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoops! Too late, all gone


----------

